

Antares: all-in-one build system for different microcontrollers - Ecio78
https://github.com/nekromant/antares

======
susi22
Wow this is a flash in the past for me. Where I worked at in 2005 we shipped
several Automotive Embedded software stacks. We had to support ~60-70 uC
platforms with a combination of about ~50 different compilers. All kinds of
different versions, sizes etc..

We had a Makefile project in place with about >10k LOC that was modular enough
that after it was pre-processed we had a functioning Makefile environment
which was fast and did all kinds of things. It worked and maintaining and
debugging it was actually not too bad since Makefiles are just rules.

Ever since then I just kind of love Makefiles.

~~~
TheLegace
I have been trying to wrap my ahead around Makefiles for the longest time, but
it never seems to click.

Like I can read the tutorial and understand the individual parts, but I can
never really remember them or really what I am doing.

Take for example, I am trying to build a completely unique project something
that's never been done before.

But I have no idea how to make the damn thing from scratch.

Basically I want to get Clang/LLVM working on my STM32F4 board(Cortex M4), so
that way I can try py2llvm and see if you can do Python with good performance
on embedded targets.

~~~
jnbiche
If you need a template to work from, you might find this handy:

[https://github.com/neykov/armboot/blob/master/Makefile](https://github.com/neykov/armboot/blob/master/Makefile)

It's a Makefile and basic framework for creating bare metal projects on the
STM32 using Rust. Rust emits LLVM, which is then compiled to the Thumb
instruction set for use on the Arm device. If py2llvm emits proper llvm, it
should work if you switch the Rust compiler out for py2llvm.

Note that you'll need clone and build the LLVM repo directly, since the latest
stable release of LLVM (3.3) doesn't yet include the brand-new Thumb mode that
you need for the Cortex m4.

~~~
TheLegace
Oh wow thank you, how did you manage to find the project?

Just by googling?

I have been having trouble finding projects related to the microcontroller I'm
working on, there aren't to many but there are a few that exist on github. Of
the few that I was able to find, were goldmines.

~~~
jnbiche
I actually have been learning Rust, and since I'm also interested in bare
metal programming, I immediately looked into this project when it was on the
#rustlang tag on Twitter.

Please let me know if you try to use it for your project, I'm eager to hear if
it works for you. llvm is a fascinating project -- if you get it working on
your STM32, you also may eventually be able to also use it on Arduino since an
avr target for llvm is in the works.

------
Ecio78
Some additional info here: [http://hackaday.com/2013/09/06/antares-one-bare-
metal-build-...](http://hackaday.com/2013/09/06/antares-one-bare-metal-build-
system-to-rule-all-micocontrollers/)

